# heres a new issue



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

yesterday I decided to pass someone so I dropped it in fifth (slow pass) and as I was passing i felt the engine give out twice for like 2 sec each. During that time my intake made a funny noise. I'm hoping it was a fluke but I will find out soon enough if it continues.:question:


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

That sounds quite familiar. My car was travelling at 100km/hr and I gas it a bit to get more power as there was someone tailing me and my car also hesitated for a while as if there was no response and shrudded a bit....


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

That's a strange one. Sounds like a fuel issue. Are you tuned?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, trifecta and injen cai.. It actually reminded me of my 82 Stanza, when the carb was shot it would do the same exact thing.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Same thing happens to me, tried it with both CAI and SRI and they both sort of drop a bit in RPM before going WOT.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Same thing happens to me, tried it with both CAI and SRI and they both sort of drop a bit in RPM before going WOT.


Actually this was while i was accellerating not when I first pressed gas to pass.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Bleh i over looked your OP where it said (slow pass). Has it happened before? Maybe its the fuel or the MAF sensor?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Weird....I haven't had this problem and I'm running e85 mix...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've had his too, same mods...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i cant even describe what the intake sounded like while it happened. The last thing I want is to lose confidence in the car already.
boats, how many times has this happened to you? I would love to data log it while it happens and let vince look at it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I always had weird things like this with the injen


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It usually only happens when I switch over to the sport mode and play with it a lot. If I've been using sport mode all day, it'll kind of hesitate if I try to step on it and the intake gets kinda raspy... I'd love to datalog it, but I don't have a windows machine, lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

It was also the coldest morning that I have driven the car with the intake. 
I wonder how the intake could cause that to happen??


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> It was also the coldest morning that I have driven the car with the intake.
> I wonder how the intake could cause that to happen??


By tricking the MAF and misreporting the actual airflow


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

are you automatic?


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*cruzeman*

Only have the Trifecta tune on a stock 2011 automatic and have never had a second of hesitation under any condition even WOT. I use the sports *M*ode a fair amount. It may be related to the intake system.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

70x7 said:


> are you automatic?


manual


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> manual


Started a thread about Injen issues... I emailed Injen and want a full refund.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> manual


just want to make sure I read this right...
you are in 5th gear and go WOT to pass/speed up and the car hesitates

could be you just need to downshift. Due to the gearing in this and any manual for that matter, the taller gears are not meant to be used as passing gears. The autos dont have that problem cause the TCM downshifts..'automatically'


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

70x7 said:


> just want to make sure I read this right...
> you are in 5th gear and go WOT to pass/speed up and the car hesitates
> 
> could be you just need to downshift. Due to the gearing in this and any manual for that matter, the taller gears are not meant to be used as passing gears. The autos dont have that problem cause the TCM downshifts..'automatically'


He shouldn't have any issues with this situation if he is going faster than ~35mph (RPM may be too low otherwise).

What RPM is the engine at when you had this issue? If RPM's are to low you could be surging the turbo (unlikely but if you were already into the gas pedal and than went WOT is plausible)?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i was going approx 55 in 6th then i dropped it into 5th and floored it pretty much. I was prob going 65 when it gave out in 5th gear. It definitely was not a lugging hesitation due to low rpm


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

limited360 said:


> He shouldn't have any issues with this situation if he is going faster than ~35mph (RPM may be too low otherwise).


Thats not true, its not a speed thing, its a gear thing


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

70x7 said:


> Thats not true, its not a speed thing, its a gear thing


 I have done this many times before without a problem but was the first time the temp was in the low 40's


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Are you sure you went to 5th and not 3rd? Did the engine you redline ? GM put a stall converter on the engines that if you take it above @6500 RPMS it will start dropping cylinders so you don't blow the engine.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know if what i experienced yesterday is the same thing, i was coming through a school zone (25 mph) and it was up hill and i was getting back up to speed (55) in 4th (manual trans) and when i went to 5th i heard a slight "pop" noise and it was as if i had tropped an anchor behind the car. I was accelerating fine up to that point, but it was like a super hesitaton, but then it picked up and went on???? 
stock tune, no mods - Dan


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

^^^ that sounds like a backfire


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

My Eco does this when I don't gear down enough and floor it. My last car, 2010 genesis coupe turbo made the same noise when I didn't gear down. It sounds like it's coming from the turbo.

It's not your intake, it's not your tune.

you didn't gear down enough and you floored it, which the car didn't like.

to prove this, try driving up a steep hill in a gear you shouldn't be in and listen. You'll hear it again


----------

